# oscars in with a green spotted puffer



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

hey whats up, im new to this site and to oscars as well.. ive been looking at a few green spotted puffer fish and understand that they need brackish water later on so i was wondering if i got one and introduced salt to my oscar tank gradually that i already have... would the oscars be harmed if i did that.. if so then i will just forget about the puffer


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

I personally wouldnt put Oscars with puffers to begin with.... What size tank do you have?

Maybe it would be easier to just set-up a new tank for the puffer?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the Oscars might bully the puffer, making it very shy. GSP are nippy with other fish but are very unhappy when bullied. I had this problem when I had a molly with my puffers. Also if the oscars got big enough they might eat the puffer and die as it is toxic.


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

ok thanks for the info but what about the water, would the oscars be able to survive a little salt in the tank


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

nevets_eural said:


> ok thanks for the info but what about the water, would the oscars be able to survive a little salt in the tank


A little salt for a short time is fine for most fresh water fish including oscars but GSP needs much more than a little salt in it's water, and it should be sea salt not aquarium salt, which is what you would use for the oscars. It would also need more salt as it grows. Some people believe that adults should be kept in full marine water. In an emergency the Oscars and puffers might survive in the same tank for a short time but I don't think that both would be happy for any length of time. So basicly no, you can't keep them together.

Do you have oscars already? They are lovely fish but usually better kept alone. What size tank do you have? You need a pretty big tank just for one oscar.


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

i have 2 oscars, a pleco and a blue lobster in a 55gallon. i have 1 picture of them in my gallery


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

The puffers really require brackish water of one form or another to thrive in an aquarium, which is a no-no for your oscars. Toss in the fact that those little puffers are mean little nuggets, and it's a recipe for disaster.

Not a good idea, I'm afraid.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

nevets_eural said:


> i have 2 oscars, a pleco and a blue lobster in a 55gallon. i have 1 picture of them in my gallery


There is no problem with that for now if they are all young but one adult ocsar will need at least a 55gallon it's self and if it's a common pleco they get really big too. Before too long you are going to have space issues.

If you go for a separate puffer tank you might consider dwarf puffers as they are fresh water and less agressive, but you still would not be able to keep them with your oscars and as with all puffers they must be given snails (or simmilar food) to keep their beaks down which usually requires a seperate snail breeding tank.


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

okay thanks everyone, i guess ill just have to pass on the puffer since my oscars are beautiful and wouldnt want to harm them, maybe set up another tank if just have to have one.... thanks


----------

